# Pigs and sheep together?



## PACrofter (Oct 11, 2002)

We will be keeping two pigs in my garden over the winter. It's 40' by 90', so I think there's plenty of room for the two pigs. The tricky part is that we have a chance to get a small flock of Icelandic sheep, which I've wanted for some time, but the only place I have that's fenced securely enough is - you guessed it - the garden where the pigs will be this winter.

So my question for the group is: will two pigs get along with seven sheep in 3600 square feet over the winter? Or do I need to separate them? I can, of course, run some hot wire down the middle to keep the pigs on one side and away from the sheep, but I'd prefer the simpler approach of letting them all run together - as long as the pigs aren't too likely to acquire a taste for lamb kabob.

The pigs would be the Yorkshire type so I'd expect them to get to ~300 pounds by spring...thanks in advance!


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

If your sheep are anything like my goats, then the pigs, at this stage/age/size, will be butted out of the way when it's feeding time. You will need to provide some way to separate them for feeding. The sheep will probably dominate the pigs the rest of the time as well, so be prepared to provide a safety zone for the pigs as well. Chances are you'll have no problems from the pigs towards the sheep, unless there will be lambing while they are still in together. I've yet to have a pig that could resist the temptation of placenta and brand new baby goats.  So ultimately, you may want to have a contingency plan in place when for when it is needed.


----------



## PACrofter (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks, PlowGirl. As far as I know the sheep aren't bred, but you bring up a good point - I'll have to ask. 

It's interesting that you answered my question they way you did - I assumed that the pigs would be the aggressors, not the other way around.

Thanks!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I am weaning my goat kids in the sow and gilt pen, about 1/4 acre. The kids are 35-50 lbs. The smallest gilt is 250 and the sows are over 500 lbs. I haven't had a problem yet. We have a single strand of hot wire separating the sows and gilts, and another single strand sectioning off the kids sleep area.The kids go over the hot wire to go wherever they want. The kids eat some of the pig feed before getting pushed out, but everyone is on barley screenings now, so no big deal.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

My situation is different to yours in that all my sheep are grass fed so there is no battle for food. The pigs are in a designated pig paddock but when the grass gets away on them I will often tip a mob of sheep in to clean it up. They completely ignore each other.

As has already been mentioned, pigs should never be left with birthing animals.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## PACrofter (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks for the responses!

FNF, how many sows/gilts and how many kids do you have in your quarter-acre?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

some pigs have gouged the vulva of cattle and goats when they are in heat, bleading them out and eating what they want, not common but possible,


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 3 sows and 5 gilts in with 5 kids, but there is no grass to eat. The pigs took care of that right away. The goats have free choice hay.


----------

